# Belarus 420AN want info on fuel system



## jimwaltman (Apr 8, 2015)

How can I find out how the fuel system works for me. Cant figure out all of the connections.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

could u be a bit more specific.i have a 425,think its same as yours but its a 4wd(if I remember right 420 is 2wd).4 cycl diesel air cooled engine?if so I have all the books and can scan whatever u might need.its pretty simple...few filters,ect.bought my tractor new 25 years ago and never had a problem with it.


----------



## jimwaltman (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks BB. My 420an is a 4wheel. I changed out my 2nd stage filter plus gasket, cleaned and replaced my first stage filter. Filled up my tank with fuel. Now when I prime it it squirts out the primer stem so i know it is getting out of the 2nd stage. No fuel is going past the fuel pump. I try to bleed behind the fuel pump and get nothing. Would help if i understood what all of the connections from the tank to the fuel pump are for and how they work to get fuel to the injectors.

Thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jimwaltman said:


> Thanks BB. My 420an is a 4wheel. I changed out my 2nd stage filter plus gasket, cleaned and replaced my first stage filter. Filled up my tank with fuel. Now when I prime it it squirts out the primer stem so i know it is getting out of the 2nd stage. No fuel is going past the fuel pump. I try to bleed behind the fuel pump and get nothing. Would help if i understood what all of the connections from the tank to the fuel pump are for and how they work to get fuel to the injectors.
> 
> Thanks


Are you able to post a few pictures of this system and where it is leaking?


----------



## jimwaltman (Apr 8, 2015)

will send pictures soon.

thanks


----------

